# What soil to use for emersed Alternanthera Reineckii and Rotala particularly



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

I've been using Gex aquarium substrate to grow my emersed Rotala & Alternanthera Reineckii
and I'm considering using regular potting soil for another emersed setup.
So what soil should I use for the two plants above particularly, any why?

Peat moss + Oscomote
Gravel only (e.g. lava rock) + Oscomote
Regular potting soil
Any other suggestion is highly appreciated...
I'm not looking for an optimized solution. Just to know about different options available out there. 
Thank you


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

1/2 sand 1/2 potting soil


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> 1/2 sand 1/2 potting soil


Thank you @mistergreen. How does sand or any other gravel helps in such an emersed setup?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Sand keep the soil loose, easy for roots and nutrients to move through.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I use Flourite in my 55 and the plants all love it.


----------

